# vsFTP



## sven m (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
habe da mal eine Frage....

Mein System:
Linux Redhat 9.0, Apache, MySql, vsftp etc.

wenn ich einen User anlege für ein bestimmtes Verz. bekommt er auch automatisch ftp zugang.
Mein Problem jetzt nur, ich habe sehr viele Dateien auf meinem Server und ich möchte nicht haben, das wenn er sich einloggt zwar in seinem Verz ist, aber dennoch meine anderen Verz. auflisten kann....

Habe schon in meiner vsftp.conf nachgeschaut aber nichts darüber gefunden ... Das hatte mir damals mal ein Freund so eingerrichtet und möchte das jetzt auch so haben.

Also:
Der User darf sich einloggen können aber nicht in meinen anderen Verz. gucken.

Danke.... Sven M.


----------



## Habenix (21. Januar 2004)

Hi,

also grundsätzlich ist es so das du reine ftp user kein login auf dein system geben sollst sondern eben nur für ftp. Du kannst ein user anlegen mit adduser aber als login-shell vergibts du im die /sbin/nologin oder /bin/false  damit kann der user sich zwar per ftp einloggen aber im system (per console oder ssh) nicht.
So und nun zu deinem "Problem", hier ist ein Auszug aus der vsftpd.conf:



> # You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home
> # directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of
> # users to NOT chroot().
> #chroot_list_enable=YES
> ...




Gruß

Habenix


----------



## sven m (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

Chroot List? 
Wenn ich es editiere kommt beim Login "oops 500" chroot not found 

vieleicht kann mir das einer erklären...

danke


----------



## Habenix (24. Januar 2004)

> #chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list



erstell eine Datei vsftpd.chroot_list  in /etc mit dem User der sich einloggen soll


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## sven m (24. Januar 2004)

OHHHHH *FREU*

Danke dir jetzt habe ich es verstanden war ja nicht so schwer ......

Klappt jetzt so alles wie ich es wollte.....


THX Sven M.


----------

